

I do like programming but since few weeks I just can't. - shubhamjain

I am just too addicted to reddit, fb, quora and twitter and even if I was to block all of them, I don't feel like I should do programming. I have lost the taste in building something new or discovering tools and languages. I don't even feel like picking up a freelance job or something. Need advice on how can I program for fun again.
======
informatimago
Take your computer, and go to a place without Internet. It make take some
time, and the first week will be horrible, but one morning soon enough, you
will feel the urge to program again.

When it happened to me, Internet wasn't available yet, but I sold my computer
and after one month, I was only thinking about programming I did a gig for
free just to be able to program on a Mac (they weren't cheap at that time!).
:-)

------
ibudiallo
I spent a week going to work sitting down then going back home. Sometimes
programming just doesn't work for me. However when I am working on my own
project, you need to fight me to get me off the computer.

Twitter fb quora are fun, but they are for consuming. Find something cool to
work on. Solve a real problem you have using programming.

------
ragatskynet
Good advices down there but the one worked for me: rest a week. Or two. I had
the same feeling last year and I was really worried - maybe I am on a wrong
path? Then I traveled to my friends in London for a week. After some days
without Internet (I only had my PSP with me, but barely used it) I was eager
to write some code.

